# Trail Tires



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

After the first of the year, I'm getting a whole bunch of stuff for the brute. Among them, 31 laws. 
For trail riding, I'd like to get something nice instead of the stockers that roll over the sides easily.
I'm thinking ITP Mudlite XTR's in stock 25" size.
They will be ridden on hard pack, sand, and mainly woodsy terrain.
I think the XTR's would be a great tire. Don't think they cost all that much either..
Mainly looking for CHEAP, long lasting tire with good performance. 
Anyone have any opinions of this tire or any other for this purpose?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Theres a ton of great trail tires to be had. I've never owned the XTR's but I'm sure they would do great for what you talking about. I currently do own a set of regular mudlites and there a great trail tire. But durability is a little lacking.

mst's,swampwitch's,zillas,xrt's,589's,swamplites,mudlites, are all good ''do anything" tires. I really like the old super swampers too but there only 4 ply and puncher easily.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Get Zilla's or MST's


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I would get Zilla's


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Ya.. If your wanting a trail tire and still have some good mud capabilities it would be the Zilla's for me or MST's....
Now a hard pack, trail, rock tire is the Big Horn...... No other tire I have seen will out last them or is as strong as them.. They have actually done VERY well in every terrain I have put them in including mud.. They do well in like "Trail Mud" but are not a mudder tire or a mud tire by ANY means.. They grip and grab great.. The "clean out" just isnt great for mudding.... 
They are radial and 6 ply or 8, I cannot remember which ply... But they are some of the toughest tires I have seen, had OR read about...


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

These are a fairly new tire, look kinda like the horns... Seem to be a little more aggressive though...
http://www.efxtires.com/2009/other/motomtcbig.jpg

Though right now they are only in the 14" i think... For NOW.. lol


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Here are the Grim Reapers from GBC... Kinda like the same tread pattern as the terra's or horns, but alot more open.. Looks like they would clean out well.....


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm running Mudlites now and are happy with them. XTR's are a good choice. It's hard to go wrong with any tire design now days .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

TorkMonster said:


> These are a fairly new tire, look kinda like the horns... Seem to be a little more aggressive though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those look like BigHorns on steroids!!! :33:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i like the look of those grim reapers. Looks like they would provide a smooth ride with ample traction.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Yep, they do look good..... I've benn kinda waiting around to see some reviews on 'em, but haven't seen any yet... I may look into them when I ever need a new set!! lol Both the ones I got seem to keep lasting and lasting!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

atvpt has one.. think they're gonna have more to report in 09..
http://www.atvpt.com/gbcgrimreapers.htm

I just noticed that they're 8-ply! 
:toast: :kittyloaf:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree those Grim Reapers look cool for an all around riding tire. And i bet there super tough since there 8 ply radials.

Looking at the article you have linked, they state the tread depth is 2/32 deeper on the 14" rim size vs the 12'' rim size.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey phreebsd what you gonna do with the 27 laws when you get the bigger tires?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i'm giving them to my stepdad. he can't wait either!
He currently rides on 27" executioners and the laws are a much better mud tire.
Time and time again I ease thru where he gets stuck.

He deserves em. He's a great guy and has given me WAY TOO MUCH already so this is my chance to give something back to him that I know he'll love.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats a cool thing to do.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah, im as excited to give them to his as he is getting them.
Can't wait to see whut his bike gonna do on them laws.


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

my dad has the xtrs and so does my buddy and they both love them, i have the mudliight xxl and love them. good in mud but perfect for trail ridding cause thats what we do up here. most people have either the mudlights of some sorta or the maxxis bighorns


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> Get Zilla's or MST's


exactly....I have had BAD luck with all ITP in the rocks...especially Mudlites...we call them Pluglites on the mountain. lol!!! THe side walls are too thin.


----------



## tackleberry (Feb 15, 2009)

I just ordered a set of 26" bighorns on ss106 rims for the trail. I know a guy that has 4000 miles on his and still has 1/2 the rubber . Sold Me !!!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i got a set of 26 swampwitches on stock wheels and they ride great and pull well.great trail tire,i run 28 sbacks or edls the rest of the time.


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

Outlaw MSTs were awesome when i had a set


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I had 27" xtrs, now on my wife's KQ and they were great tires. But i'm now looking for some LIGHT and durable 25 or 26" tires for fast trail riding... I'm looking at Zillas pretty heavily.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I have been running 589's for about 2 years and still got about 3/4 in tread left but the 650 is eatin them up compared to the 400


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

I know you were looking for cheap but I just put the first ride on my 25" terracoss and they rode smoooooth.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

If you want real cheap and a real smooth trail ride, 489's are the way to go, but not much when you hit the mud.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you know at one time Arctic Cat was puttin 489's on all their machines, and then you could even get the 589's on some of the 500's. They were the best stock tire out there. And the only company that stepped up and put somethign on their quads that people could actually USE. Then they quit. Now, they once again have stepped up and put MST's on the mud pro 700. I wonder when everyone else will learn.


----------



## rinny04 (Feb 28, 2009)

got 589's not a die hard mudder and live in fl so no rocks or that stuff but great for riding and not rough at all any speeds


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I personally like the zilla's as well. When they come out with the 30's I sure would like to try some.


----------



## Big Bad Brute (Apr 22, 2009)

What does "8-Ply" or "6-Ply" mean?

i would honestly go for the Zilla's. i have a few buddies that have them and they have nothing but good things to say.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ply is like the thickness/strength rating... The higher the ply the more load the tire can handle, the less it is prone to puncture, etc... should also have a stiffer sidewall.


----------



## Big Bad Brute (Apr 22, 2009)

ahhh thanks Polaris425


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the Mudlite XL's on my 750 right now and really like them for an all around tire. I think my favorite thing with them is that they are smooth as can be at speed on hard pack. A buddy of mine had the 589's whuch were nice but had a nasty wobble at speeds on hard pack.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

just put some 27 zillas on a bbike and i would recomend them to any trail rider.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I have the 26" XTR's and they are good tires for trails and mud but are a bit heavy. I am looking to replace them though, wanting to go with 27 or 28's and a bit lighter. Was looking at the 27" MST's untill I started reading about the Zilla's. The only question I have about the Zilla's is how well they do in the mud (peanut butter, and soupy). I am starting to get into more and more mud and less trails. I want a good agressive tire for the mud, while at the same time be covered on the trails.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I have 28's SWAMP FOX PLUS ever hear of those? They do pretty good in mud and ride smooth on the trail,they run a little short though. I wish I had a good pic to show of the tires.They are made by AMS.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, after I made that post, I done some research and this is what I came up with. Currently with the 26" XTR's the weight is 118.2 lbs, the weight of the 27" Zilla's would be 91.6 lbs, 27" MST's would be 114 lbs. and finnally, 28" MST's is 120 lbs. So in summery, switching to the 27" Zilla's I would cut the weight down by 26.6 lbs. Any other tires that I would go with would be heavier than the 28" MST's. It looks like as far as weight the better choice would be the Zilla's, but the question of how the performance of the Zilla's in the mud still remains. BTW, the sizes that I chose was 27 x 9 x 12's front, and 27 x 11 x 12's rear. 

Edited: Since I made this post I found the 28x10x12 & 28x12x12 Zillas and there weights, the total weight of these tire would be 107.2lbs. So if I decided to go with the 28x10x12 and 28x12x12 Zilla's I would cut the tire weight by 11 lbs. Hmmmm, the decision is beginning to become a no brainer as far as tire weights go.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

greenmachine said:


> I have 28's SWAMP FOX PLUS ever hear of those? They do pretty good in mud and ride smooth on the trail,they run a little short though. I wish I had a good pic to show of the tires.They are made by AMS.


Well, I looked at the Swamp Fox Plus, and comparing the 2 side by side in the pics they basiclly have the same tread design with a little bit of differance on the Zilla's. The Zilla's have a little more spacing between the lugs and a little larger lug, but basiclly the same design. I am thinking that the Zilla's would clean out better due to the spacing of the lugs. Also the Swamp Fox Plus is a little heavier ( 2-27x9x12=44lbs, 2-27x11x12=50lbs, Total weight 94lbs) Definatly something to add to the thought. Thanks for the input.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Swamp Fox and Swamp Fox Plus tire weights have now been added to the tire weight chart.

(thanks Muddy Brute Force)


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> Well, after I made that post, I done some research and this is what I came up with. Currently with the 26" XTR's the weight is 118.2 lbs, the weight of the 27" Zilla's would be 91.6 lbs, 27" MST's would be 114 lbs. and finnally, 28" MST's is 120 lbs. So in summery, switching to the 27" Zilla's I would cut the weight down by 26.6 lbs. Any other tires that I would go with would be heavier than the 28" MST's. It looks like as far as weight the better choice would be the Zilla's, but the question of how the performance of the Zilla's in the mud still remains. BTW, the sizes that I chose was 27 x 9 x 12's front, and 27 x 11 x 12's rear.
> 
> Edited: Since I made this post I found the 28x10x12 & 28x12x12 Zillas and there weights, the total weight of these tire would be 107.2lbs. So if I decided to go with the 28x10x12 and 28x12x12 Zilla's I would cut the tire weight by 11 lbs. Hmmmm, the decision is beginning to become a no brainer as far as tire weights go.


i just had my tires show yesterday (27X9 front 27X11 rear ZILLAS) and after i took the stock dunFLOP tire off i couldnt tell the difference in weight. i wish i would have actually weighed each one but holding them 1 in each hand...i couldnt tell the difference...
you wont be dissapointed in the 27 OR 28 zillas.....they steer like you wouldnt believe...AND dig!:rockn:


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

88rxn/a said:


> i just had my tires show yesterday (27X9 front 27X11 rear ZILLAS) and after i took the stock dunFLOP tire off i couldnt tell the difference in weight. i wish i would have actually weighed each one but holding them 1 in each hand...i couldnt tell the difference...
> you wont be dissapointed in the 27 OR 28 zillas.....they steer like you wouldnt believe...AND dig!:rockn:


 
Thanks for the review 88rxn/a. I think I am sold on the Zilla's, now I just gotta find someone that wants these 26" XTR's.


----------

